# Anyone used Blue chip Karma - need to help my very anxious ned



## BethH (2 April 2008)

Hi, has anyone used Blue chip Karma before, it has been suggested to help my horse learn to deal with hacking out alone, plus any advice/ideas would be really appreciated please.

My horse has had a very rough time over the last couple of years, has had a history of pain, then major surgery and then lost his pair bond 6mths ago.  He has never been great hacking out alone but last summer we really seemed to have overcome his fear and was able to go out alone for a good hour or so fairly happily.  

Since losing his pair bond he is getting increasingly more uptight about leaving the yard although he will, he tries so hard but is on full alert at the slightest noise.   He is now just out with an old mare who doesn't play but he loves dearly (can't seem to fill my empty stable as no one seems to want to move their horse at the moment!) he has a lot of energy but is also getting a bit of separation anxiety especially now that she has come in to season.

I know it is fear rather than playing me up, he works beautifully in the school, we took him out to his 4th ever show last week after not going out for 7mths and he behaved beautifully travelling, loading, in the warm up and did a nice class which I was thrilled about and semed completely relaxed about the whole experience.

I am struggling to understand what to do as I have no one to hack out with at the yard at the moment until I can fill the stable, in any case, he has always hacked out brilliantly in company.

Please help, any ideas of supplements calmers or training would be gratefully received.


----------



## Vicki1986 (2 April 2008)

i used it last year - i was syringing it on the morning of shows to help chill out my excitable mare - i felt it worked in those situations for definate, there was a definate obvious difference. (i gave the rec' dosage as per instructions)

this year i have been feeding it for about 6-8 weeks as she is going through a very stressy period and is being a total pleb to hack out. i do feel it takes a bit of edge off at times - not all the time. and i can't be certain that it always helps to be honest.


----------



## Halfpass (2 April 2008)

I have tried nearly every calmer on the shelf and the ones that I felt worked best were the global herbs ones. I started off with the super calm which was actually too much for my youngster then swapped on to the thoroughbred calmer. I really noticed the differene when I ran out and couldn't get hold of it for a week.


----------



## Heidi1 (2 April 2008)

YO has had really good results with NUPA Feeds liquid calmer, might be worth having a look into this, although not sure it is the cheapest option.........


----------



## ColouredFan (2 April 2008)

Hi

I tried the Blue chip calmer on our very forward going mare, she was cat leaping at jumps and out on the road, it made no noticable differnece, we now have her on regumate which is working really well but not an option for your boy. My friend is using NUPA feed liquid calmer and she says the difference is amazing, horse is stressy and spooking and not a good traveler, all these have improved.


----------



## BethH (3 April 2008)

Thank you everyone for your replies, am going to investigate all of your recommendations and give them a try, wish me luck, you'll know one of them works if I am still alive in a couple of weeks time to give feedback after hacking out, at the moment feels like I may die very soon!!!


----------



## JULESMGARNER (12 May 2008)

Hi BethH, would love to know how you are getting on as having exactly the same problem with my gelding hacking out alone.  There seem to be so many calmers on the market its a job to know which one to try and so expensive to keep trying different ones.  My OH thinks it would be cheaper to buy a sensible and calmer horse ...


----------



## Seahorse (12 May 2008)

I have Axel on Equine America Magnitude, it's only £15 for 6 months supply and it's working on him already.
It's basically pure magnesium, apparently we live in a Magnesium deficient area and it's especially bad this time of year, don't know if that's actually true but that's what I've heard and the farrier agreed with me as he uses that on his horse too!


----------

